# Hallo from Africa: South Africa



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT! :welcomesign:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Rudolf. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

welcome to AT...


----------



## karoi (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanx, I need to ask a lot of questions. Soon it will be winter and then we are going to have a lot of hunters visiting our farm.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## zalexiya (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## karoi (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanx Nice to be with you all


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Archery Talk- You will enjoy it- Where at in South Africa? I have been to Zambia.


----------



## karoi (Jan 25, 2009)

Our farm is in the Limpopo Province of South Africa. The farm is maily used of hunting by South African hunters as well as hunters from over seas (American, French Denish and other hunters from Europe)

Will post some trophy pics soon.


----------

